# World-first Vapes Recycling Programme



## Hooked (29/12/19)

*New Zealand Launches a World-First Vapes’ Recycling Programme *
https://www.vapingpost.com/2019/12/26/new-zealand-launches-a-world-first-vapes-recycling-programme/
26 Dec. 2019

"Researchers have estimated that by 2021, there will be 55 million adult vapers, and therefore if disposed of improperly, the large amount of devices used could create a massive recycling disaster...

Thankfully, New Zealand Brands Vapo and Alt are setting an example and taking action. A drop off facility for used devices is the first phase of the programme. By next year the program will be expanded to enable individuals to send their vaping equipment directly to TerraCycle, with the mailing costs covered by Vapo and Alt...

Whether the materials come through a store drop off, or mail, TerraCycle will disassemble and separate Alt and Vapo Haiz vaping devices into their different metal/electrical components, batteries and plastics. The plastics will then shredded and melted in order to be reused, whilst the metals and batteries will be separated and recovered."

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/12/19)

Hooked said:


> could create a massive recycling disaster...



While I fully support the intention of attempting to clean up this planet, hyperbole, as used above, does them no favours. Vaping junk wouldn't create a massive recycling disaster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (30/12/19)

Devices? What about the millions of plastic and glass eliquid bottles that get thrown away every year?


----------



## Grand Guru (30/12/19)

Every initiative counts and you never know what we may learn from this one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Devices? What about the millions of plastic and glass eliquid bottles that get thrown away every year?


Different altogether, doesn't need breaking down into different materials so can simply be put in household recycle bin.


----------

